# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Cát Bà 2n1đ giá hấp dẫn lớn

## lenhan

*HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ ( 2 đêm ngủ khách sạn)*

Lịch khởi hành: hàng ngày
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
_Tour du lịch Hạ Long – Cát Bà  sẽ đưa quý khách đến tham quan vẻ đẹp của vịnh Hạ long – một trong những kì quan thiên nhiên của thế giới đã được UNESCO công nhận, chiêm ngưỡng các danh thắng nổi tiếng nơi đây trong đó có đảo Cát Bà. Tạo cho quý khách có một không gian thư giãn, thoải mái và bổ ích trong kỳ nghỉ thú vị của mình.
_
*Lịch trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 1: Du Lịch Hạ Long – Cát Bà*

*8h00 :* Xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón Quý Khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành chuyến tham quan Hạ Long – Cát Bà. Trên đường đi Quý Khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại thành phố Hải Dương ( khoảng 20 phút)
*11h30 :* Đến Hạ Long. Quý Khách thưởng thức bữa trưa trên du thuyền với các món hải sản nổi tiếng nơi đây.
*13h00 :* Tàu đưa Quý Khách đi thăm vịnh, tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Quý Khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn làng chài trên vịnh, ngắm hòn Chó Đá, hòn Gà Chọi, đỉnh Lư Hương, hòn ngón tay, tiếp tục sau đó sẽ thăm động Thiên Cung – một trong những hang động đẹp nhất ở vịnh Hạ Long và hang Đầu Gỗ - nơi gắn liền với cuộc kháng chiến chồng quân Nguyên – Mông của quân dân nhà Trần.
*16h30 :* Tàu đưa Quý Khách đến đảo Cát Bà. Quý khách lên xe vào khách sạn trên đảo Cát Bà làm thủ tục nhận phòng.
*19h00 :* Quý Khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Sau đó tự do dạo chơi quanh thị trấn Cát Bà và ngắm cảnh biển về đêm.
*Ngày 2: Du Lịch Hạ Long - Cát Bà – Hà Nội*

*8h00 :* Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn xe đưa quý khách trở lại du thuyền. Trên đường về quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn những kiệt tác của vịnh Hạ Long một lần nữa, như Vịnh Bái Tử Long, Vịnh Lan Hạ… trước khi dừng chân tại bến tàu.
*11h30 :* Đến bến Hạ Long. Quý Khách thưởng thức bữa trưa ở nhà hàng trên thành phố Hạ Long.
*13h00 :* Quý Khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường về Quý Khách nghỉ chân tại Thành Phố Hải Dương thưởng thức các đặc sản như bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai...
*16h30 :* Xe về đến Hà Nội, chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình tham quan du lịch Hạ Long - Cát Bà 2 ngày 1 đêm đầy thú vị.

*Gía tour:*

Gía bán
Khách sạn

1.190.000 VNĐ
Ngủ KS Sunflower 2 sao

1.340.000 VNĐ
Ngủ KS Sunflower/Vietlotus

1.445.000 VNĐ
Ngủ KS Holiday View

1.620.000 VNĐ
Ngủ bungalow Cát Cò Beach resort


*Gía tour du lịch Hạ Long-Cát Bà bao gồm:*

·         Khách sạn phòng đẹp đầy đủ tiện nghi, điều hoà, khép kín.
·         Bữa ăn theo chương trình
·         Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, chuyên phục vụ khách du  lịch
·         Bảo hiểm du lịch. 
·         Du thuyền thăm vịnh Hạ Long.
·         Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm phục vụ theo chương trình.
·         Vé tham quan, thắng cảnh các điểm trong chương trình du lịch.
*Không bao gồm:
*
Thuế VAT... đồ uống và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình khác.

*Giá tour dành cho trẻ em:
*
·         Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: miễn phí gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em.
·         Trẻ em từ 5 - 9 tuổi: tính ½ suất người lớn, trẻ em từ 9 tuổi trở lên mua vé như người lớn.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*
*Mrs Nhàn*
*Mobile: 0975130889*

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*
Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*
Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
                www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## huuloc

Wow, giá đúng là rẻ thiệt, nhưng không thấy hình ảnh cho một chút hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long - Cát Bà 2 n1đ ( 2 đêm ngủ khách sạn ở Cát Bà giá hấp dẫn chỉ với 1.190.000 VNĐ)

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Chó Đá

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Cát Bà

----------


## lenhan

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ hấp dẫn, đảm bảo chất lượng

----------


## them_mot

Tuyệt vời, cảm ơn bạn

----------


## lenhan

thanks! :Boff:

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Hang Sửng Sốt

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Hãy trải nghiệm cùng Thanglong Holiday

----------


## lenhan

chèo thuyền Kayak

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Sửng Sốt*

Nằm ở khu vực trung tâm, *hang Sửng Sốt* trong đảo Bồ Hòn. Đây là một hang rộng và đẹp vào bậc nhất của vịnh Hạ Long và đây cũng là nơi tập trung nhiều đảo đá có hình dáng đặc sắc không nơi nào có được. Đường lên _hang Sửng Sốt_ luồn dưới những tán lá rừng, những bậc đá ghép cheo leo, du khách vừa có được cái thú của người leo núi, vừa có cái háo hức như đang đi lên trời.

*Hang Sửng Sốt* được chia làm hai ngăn chính, toàn bộ ngăn đầu như một nhà hát lớn rộng thênh thang. Trần hang được phủ bằng một lớp "thảm nhung" óng mượt, vô số những "chùm đèn" treo bằng nhũ đá rực sáng long lanh, những tượng đá, voi đá, hải cẩu, mâm xôi, hoa lá... tất cả dường như đang rung rinh xao động giữa cõi thực và mơ. Chưa hết ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp thần kỳ ở ngăn đầu, ta bước vào ngăn thứ hai bằng một con đường nhỏ. Một luồng ánh sáng ùa vào rực rỡ, hang mở ra một khung cảnh mới hoàn toàn khác lạ, ngăn hang rộng mênh mông có thể chứa được hàng ngàn người. Đi vào trong cảnh trí còn lắm điều kỳ lạ, như cây đa cổ thụ tán lá sum suê, chú gấu biển, khủng long... Tới đỉnh cao nhất củahang, bất ngờ một khu "vườn thượng uyển" mở ra trước mắt ta, có hồ nước trong vắt, phong cảnh sơn thuỷ hữu tình, muôn loài cây cỏ cùng nhiều loài chim muông sinh sống. Từng đàn khỉ vẫn thường kéo nhau xuống đây tìm hoa quả làm náo động cả một vùng.

Động nằm ở vùng trung tâm _du lịch của vịnh Hạ Long_ (_bãi tắm Ti Tốp -_ _hang Bồ Nâu_ _- động Mê Cung -_ _hang Luồn_ _-hang Sửng Sốt_) và được người Pháp đặt cho hang cái tên "Grotte des surprises" (động của sự sửng sốt).

Từ bến tàu leo lên khoảng 50 bậc đá dựng đứng rồi lại đi xuống chừng mươi bậc đá nữa là đến cửahang với chiều cao khoảng 25 m. Động rộng khoảng 10.000 m2 với hàng ngàn măng đá, nhũ đá. Trong hang có một hệ thống đường đi lát đá dọc từ cửahang vào đến lối ra dài hơn 500 m. Hai bên lối đi là những cột đèn đường thấp vừa là cột giới chỉ đường vừa là vật trang trí, chiếu sáng. Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng với những kiểu đèn trang nhã, ánh sáng dịu mắt càng tôn thêm vẻ đẹp của hang.

----------


## lenhan

Hang Ba Ham

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Cát Bà - điểm đến thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long - Cát Bà 2 ngày 1 đêm luôn là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước

----------


## lenhan

Đến với Cát Bà để có những trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Cát Bà

----------


## lenhan

Lớp học Tài Chi trên du thuyền Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Vẻ đẹp Động Mê Cung*Động Mê Cung nằm ở độ cao 25m trên đảo Lờm Bò, cách đảo Ti-tốp khoảng 2km về phía tây nam. Nhìn từ xa, cửa động như một mái nhà ăn sâu vào sườn đảo.
Qua một khe cửa nhỏ chỉ vừa một người qua, lòng động mở ra nhiều ngăn, với những nhũ đá mang nhiều hình thù óng ánh, muôn màu rủ xuống từ trần động. Du khách dễ cảm giác sống trong một biệt thự lớn dưới lòng đất.

Ra khỏi cửa động ăn thông lên đỉnh núi, hiện ra trước mắt du khách là hồ Mê Cung trong xanh, tuyệt đẹp. Đây thực chất là một áng được tạo nên bởi địa hình karst đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long.
Đặc biệt, trong lòng hồ Mê Cung, các loài san hô, hải sâm đen và nhiều loài động thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long đang sinh sôi rất tốt. Nhiều du khách nước ngoài đã reo lên thích thú khi được nhìn thấy bụi san hô giống như cây mộc nhĩ khổng lồ dưới mặt nước trong xanh…
Mê Cung ngày nay giống như một vườn sinh thái

----------


## lenhan

*Nên du lịch Hạ Long khi nào?*

Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

----------


## lenhan

*Hoàng Hôn trên vịnh Hạ Long*

Khi hoàng hôn buông xuống Hạ Long lại vô cùng huyền ảo trên mặt biển bao la, anh đèn màu từ những du thuyền Hạ long phản chiếu xuống mặt nước tạo thành một bức tranh sinh động  với nhiều màu sắc huyền ảo. Và rồi bình minh sẽ đưa bạn vào chốn thần tiên, đánh thức bạn bằng cái lạnh se rát, những cơn gió thơm nồng mùi biển, cảnh đẹp đến nao lòng. Hạ Long không hổ danh khi 2 lần Unesco công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới, năm 1994 và năm 2000 Hạ Long luôn mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, phải chăng chình vì vẻ đẹp vĩnh cửu theo thời gian đó mà cách đây hơn 5 thế kỷ Nguyễn Trãi đã ca ngơi vịnh Hạ Long là một kỳ quan đá dựng giữa trời cao

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

*Làng chài Cửa Vạn*:
 Một trong những điểm đến đậm chất Việt của du lịch Hạ Long. Tại làng chài Cửa Vạn, du khách không chỉ được đắm mình trong không gian êm ả, thanh bình mà còn được tìm hiểu đời sống văn hoá của ngư dân, được học cách cách chèo thuyền, giăng lưới, thả câu bắt tôm cá…

----------


## lenhan

*Động Tam Cung*

Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5 km về hướng đông bắc. Động được chia làm ba ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá. Trong động có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp. ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần…

Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn – một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.
Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một “ông tiên” đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba “ông tam đa” đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.
Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần… Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.
Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ…

----------


## lenhan

Ẩm thực Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Hồ Ba Hầm trên Vịnh Hạ Long
*
Hồ Ba Hầm thuộc dãy đảo Đầu Bê, giáp với Cát Bà. Đây là một trong ba đỉnh tam giác thuộc khu bảo vệ tuyệt đối của Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long. Hồ Ba Hầm gồm có 3 hồ nước lớn thông với nhau bằng 3 cửa hang (hầm), vì thế mà có tên gọi là Hồ Ba Hầm.
So với các điểm tham quan trên Vịnh Hạ Long, du khách muốn khám phá vẻ đẹp của Hồ Ba Hầm chỉ có thể dùng thuyền nan hay kayak và phải lựa khi nước triều xuống mới chèo qua hang để vào được trong hồ. Đường vào hồ thứ nhất là một hang đá dài khoảng 150m, rộng 10m, trần hang nơi cao nhất khoảng 1,5-2m. Đường sang hồ thứ hai bên phải theo chiều đi vào, dài khoảng 60m. Hồ thứ hai có diện tích lớn nhất trong ba hồ, với diện tích khoảng 1.000m2. Cũng từ hồ thứ nhất, qua hang ngầm bên trái dài khoảng 60m là đường sang hồ thứ ba, diện tích khoảng 600m2.
Trong Hồ Ba Hầm, bốn bề vách núi vây quanh, không gian hoàn toàn tĩnh lặng, chỉ có tiếng chim hót hoà quyện với mây trời, non nước Hạ Long; tiếng mái chèo khua nước vỗ nhè nhẹ mạn thuyền. Qua các hang mờ mờ tối, từng chùm nhũ đá rủ xuống với nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ. Dọc đường đi, có lúc tưởng như phía trước là một bức tường đá chắn lối bởi không gian bao phủ màu đen sẫm, song nếu khua tiếp mái chèo thì những luồng ánh sáng nhỏ lại bắt đầu le lói hiện ra, một khung cảnh mới lại xuất hiện. Có những chỗ thật rộng, có chỗ lại thắt hẹp, có đoạn nghe rào rào, có đoạn lại tĩnh lặng, phong cảnh thật sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
Với hệ sinh thái tùng, áng – một trong các hệ sinh thái đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long – Hồ Ba Hầm là điều kiện thuận lợi cho các loài động, thực vật cư trú và phát triển. Trên các vách đá vôi xung quanh hồ, du khách có thể thấy một màu xanh ngát của thảm thực vật nhiệt đới, phong phú về giống loài.
Đáng chú ý, Hồ Ba Hầm là nơi sinh trưởng của ba loài thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long, đó là Hài vệ nữ hoa vàng, Cọ Hạ Long và Thiên tuế Hạ Long. Ngoài ra, đảo Đầu Bê còn là một trong các dãy đảo có khỉ lông vàng sinh sống. Vì vậy, du khách cũng đừng ngạc nhiên khi bất chợt nhìn thấy một vài chú khỉ ẩn hiện trên vách đá xung quanh. Ngoài khỉ, xung quanh Hồ Ba Hầm còn có chồn, sóc, một số loài chim… Hiện nay, Hồ Ba Hầm đang là một trong các tuyến điểm tham quan của du khách khi đến với Hạ Long.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

Làng chài ven vịnh

----------


## lenhan

Làng chài Cửa Vạn

----------


## lenhan

*Hòn Con Cóc - Hạ Long*

Hòn Con Cóc cách cảng tàu du lịch Bãi Cháy 12km về phía đông nam, thuộc vịnh Hạ Long. Hòn núi đá này trông giống như một con cóc ngồi xổm giữa biển nước, cao 9m.Con cóc xấu xí nhưng lại là một người bạn tốt của nhà nông. Vào mùa nắng hạn người ta cứ nghe theo tiếng cóc để biết khi nào trời đổ mưa. Về chuyện này, đã có hẳn một câu chuyện cổ tích kể về cuộc hành quân gian khổ của đoàn thú vật sắp chết vì đại hạn đã rủ nhau lên Thiên Đình đấu tranh đòi Ngọc Hoàng phải làm mưa. Đoàn quân ấy do chú Cóc gan dạ dẫn đầu và sau khi thắng lợi, Ông trời đã phải nhận Cóc làm cậu Ông Trời và khi nào Cóc nghiến răng thì phải theo lệnh mà thả mưa xuống trần gian.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Trinh Nữ*
Hang Trinh Nữ nằm trên dãy đảo Bồ Hòn cùng với hệ thống động Sửng Sốt, hồ Ðộng Tiên, Hang Luồn... Cách Bãi Cháy 15 km về phía Nam. Với người dân đánh cá, họ coi hang Trinh Nữ là ngôi nhà thân yêu của họ, còn những đôi trai gái yêu nhau lại coi đây là biểu tượng, nơi thề nguyện của tình yêu. Người Pháp xưa đặt cho hang cái tên Le virgin (động của người con gái).

Truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Xưa có một người con gái vạn chài xinh đẹp, nhà nghèo, gia đình cô phải đi làm thuê cho tên chủ cai quản vùng đánh cá. Thấy cô xinh đẹp, hắn ép gia đình cô gả cô làm vợ bé cho hắn, cô không chịu vì cô đã có người yêu, chàng trai đó đang ra khơi đánh cá để chuẩn bị cho ngày cưới của họ. Không làm gì nổi cô, tên địa chủ đã đày cô ra một đảo hoang nhằm khuất phục ý chí của cô, cô đói lả và kiệt sức.

Trong một đêm mưa gió hãi hùng, cô gái đã hoá đá nơi đây. Ðó cũng là đêm chàng trai biết tin cô gặp nạn, chàng mải miết bơi thuyền đi tìm cô. Ðến đêm, giông bão ập đến thuyền chàng vỡ nát, chàng dạt lên một đảo hoang, trong ánh chớp, chàng nhìn ra phía xa và nhận ra cô gái nhưng những lời chàng gọi đã bị gió mang đi. Chàng dùng hòn đá đập vào vách núi báo cho nàng biết rằng chàng đã đến. Chàng gõ khi máu trên tay chảy đầm đìa, tới khi kiệt sức và chàng hoá đá (hang Trống ngày nay).

Ngày nay, khi đến thăm hang Trinh Nữ, bức tượng cô gái đứng xoã mái tóc dài, đôi mắt đang nhìn về đất liền vẫn còn đó. Ðối diện với hang Trinh Nữ, hang Trống (còn được gọi là hang Con Trai). Bức tượng chàng trai hoá đá đang quay mặt về phía hang Trinh Nữ vẫn còn, những tiếng gọi tha thiết cùng tiếng gõ vào vách đá của chàng vẫn văng vẳng đâu đây. Những dấu tích của trận cuồng phong đêm đó vẫn còn đến ngày nay - đó là những đổ vỡ của đất đá ngổn ngang trong hang, tiếng gió gầm gào qua vách đá và những bọt sóng vẫn tung lên trắng xoá.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Sim Soi

----------


## lenhan

Tour hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4

----------

